# Canucks 2012 Playoffs



## chiefwonton

I know there are a lot of Canucks fans on this forum, so let's start another one of these threads!

The first game of the first round is starting tomorrow. I want to know what you guys think of the series, and of any predictions of any games that the Canucks will face. Personally, I think the Canucks are a stronger team this year with two golden goaltenders.

(Please do not bash any teams including the Canucks. Let's try to be classy this year. )

GO CANUCKS GO!


----------



## monkE

what's a playoff thread without team bashing?!? lol 

I do think the canucks will repeat their trip to the finals this year, but i think it's going to be Sid the kid leading the way for the penguins who are going to dominate the Nucks in 6 for the cup. 


Oh and i have to get this in at least once... GO LEAFS GO (next year)


----------



## The Guy

Round one Canucks will do it, but I think it 'll take 7 games, hope I wrong about the number of games but they have to work hard against LA it seems.
GO CANUCKS GO !!


----------



## rich16

Canucks in 6, and the Kings will make them work for it. Kings lack of scoring will do them in. I can see the Nucks making it to the final again, but those top 4 Eastern teams (NYR, Phil, Pitts, Bos) scare me. 

Two other first round series I'll be watching are Det - Nash and Philly - Pitts. Tough to see two legit Stanley Cup contenders go home after the first round, but that's the system, I guess.


----------



## neven

Ill say canucks in 5 so I can rub it in my aunts face who works for the kings 

Sent from my SGH-T589R using Xparent Green Tapatalk


----------



## roadrunner

I don't want to be mean to the fans, but I hope Canucks don't make it to the finals this year. I think last year fiasco was enough for us taxpayers to handle. If the fans can not behave, they don't deserve a good team. go sharks go


----------



## TomC

monkE said:


> Oh and i have to get this in at least once... GO LEAFS GO (next year)


 Too late. I think they already went.


----------



## chiefwonton

around 1.5 hours left any predictions? My guess is Canucks will take it in 5 games, we will win 2 lose 1 and win the rest. My guess for tonight score is 3-1 for the canucks. Go Canucks go!


----------



## Nicole

roadrunner said:


> I don't want to be mean to the fans, but I hope Canucks don't make it to the finals this year. I think last year fiasco was enough for us taxpayers to handle. If the fans can not behave, they don't deserve a good team. go sharks go


Honestly I've forgotten about all that. The sad thing is that those "fans" only made up a small portion of all the real Canucks fan out there, but in the end we all get a part of the bad reputation now. The riot was going to happen whether the Canucks won or lost. So I do hope the Canucks make it to the finals, but I hope even more that those idiots can grow up.


----------



## dinherz

Got a good feeling Canucks will doo really good this year!


----------



## effox

If they can manage to get less penalties and draw more instead then I'd think they stand a good chance.


----------



## IceBlue

Don't have a clue whats going to happen, and I don't want to jinx them but GO CANUCKS GO, GO CANUCKS GO, GO CANUCKS GO.


----------



## big_bubba_B

kings are out playing the canucks totaly if it wasent for louango would be a lop sided game . and as for the riot is what canucks fan do best lol .and it could be any team this year everyone is so close there is no team that is above the rest (just hope is anyone but the canucks )


----------



## Diztrbd1

lol Bubba,surprised it took you so long to post here, but knew it was inevitable lol I have to agree with you that "and it could be any team this year everyone is so close there is no team that is above the rest" gonna be a fight to the finish for everyone this year.

ps: wouldn't hurt to forget about the riot...no Canuck fan on this forum was part of it or liked it any way, to my knowledge

pss: GO Sharks! lol like that's gonna happen:lol:


----------



## effox

Their stupid antics in the 2nd changed the game, and their sloppiness in the 3rd synched the deal.

Not impressed.


----------



## Tiwaz

Well there is always Friday (game 2). Good effort by Luo but the rest of the team looked pretty dead on their feet .


----------



## big_bubba_B

Diztrbd1 said:


> lol Bubba,surprised it took you so long to post here, but knew it was inevitable lol I have to agree with you that "and it could be any team this year everyone is so close there is no team that is above the rest" gonna be a fight to the finish for everyone this year.
> 
> ps: wouldn't hurt to forget about the riot...no Canuck fan on this forum was part of it or liked it any way, to my knowledge
> 
> pss: GO Sharks! lol like that's gonna happen:lol:


got a another hobby quading so havent been on the computer that much


----------



## chiefwonton

So we meet again mr bubba! It was a tough lost tonight but I'm not gonna lose faith its just one game.


----------



## effox

big_bubba_B said:


> got a another hobby quading so havent been on the computer that much


Not surprised, even the women own pickup trucks and quads over there.


----------



## big_bubba_B

so whats wrong with that i bought my gf/wife a quad and we have lots of fun . Much better then sitting infornt of a fish tank


----------



## chiefwonton

If its much better sitting in front of a fish tank then why don't you go on a trucking forum instead of gloating about it in a fish forum lol.


----------



## chiefwonton

His comment got deleted


----------



## cpool

I am happy about the score in the game. I can't stand all the diving the canucks do. It is truely pathetic, do they think it is soccer?


----------



## donjuan_corn

In soccer you get a yellow card now if you dive.


----------



## roadrunner

Diztrbd1 said:


> pss: GO Sharks! lol like that's gonna happen:lol:


common' give me some credit, at least I'm cheering for another member from aquarium community


----------



## IceBlue

Sorry roadrunner, you'll get no credit from me. As for the Canucks, they sure displayed some of the characteristics that got them a bad reputation, but they are far from the only team that dives. It's just that they are high profile so people like to pile on, but we fans have to admit it gets annoying. Have to agree they were outworked and outplayed by all measurement, except goaltending, that score could have been enbarrasing. The team looked lethargic.

But a win next time and all will be forgiven. GO CANUCKS GO!


----------



## neven

Everyone yells about diving, but heh, apparently in the NHL, you are supposed to try to help your opponents now by trying to hide the fact a stick is between your legs or around your ankle. Every team embellishes when they are given cheap shots, otherwise they would not get power plays. And yes, every team now and then do a very stupid dive that makes them look like a pro soccer player. However, the canucks do not do it more, they simply are analyzed a hell of a lot more than other teams because they win games, and they play hockey the way it should be played. The old school of hockey is ending and thugs on ice, behind the mics and watching the games do not like it in the least. A lot of people seem to forget that decades ago, the stars were untouched by the brutes, the stars brought the fans and the money to the clubs. Unfortunately now, too many coaches through the years have promoted escalated violence and these rules no longer exist, thus the stricter policies on head shots.

As for bitz, he got what he deserved, no one should say otherwise without sounding petty. Shea Weber though, people should create an uproar over. He had one of his little hissy fits he commonly has, punches a star's head (not to effectively), then grabs the guy's head and rams it into the boards after punching him because he didn't like getting checked. he seemed to have skipped the actual punishment part with a measly 2500 fine. I doubt its because he's not a canuck, but its more of the fact that he's an important player to the pred's line up. This sort of thing needs to be worked out in the NHL management, the rules should be the same for everyone, only being lenient for first time offenders who really didn't intend to do what they did.


----------



## big_bubba_B

is ok canucks will be out soon and then the playoffs will be better the bruins started off good caps goalie was good as the bruins pepperd him with alot of shots , alot of close games gonna be an exciting finish to the playoffs


----------



## roadrunner

Vancouver Canucks could be NHL most despised team


----------



## big_bubba_B

roadrunner said:


> Vancouver Canucks could be NHL most despised team


 you hit the nail on the head everyone is tired of there antics


----------



## effox

In the same breath, we're ALL tired of the constant b*tching about them, not so much only from you Bubba. You're all like little gossiping, nagging old ladies.

I don't know if you're from Boston, or you just don't have the respect or decency to cheer for your own Country's\Province's team(s). Either way, go back to quading. We'd especially appreciate it if there were some high hills in the dark you torqued it on without a helmet and 6" deep pits of mud that would keep you busy until after the playoffs, so we'd see you again, (probably next year sometime around the next play offs, despite this being a fish forum) only to make more fun of our sh#tty city, team and fans.

Despite a mod responding to your comments, everyone does realize you're a troll.


----------



## cpool

A little sensitive about it effox? I think everyone is entitled to there own opinion on the Canucks and I will feel free to say what i think. I was a Canuck fan for 20 years and the day they didn't sign Trevor Linden I stopped being a fan. Because of my loyalty for 20 years I feel free to have an opinion.
I think this team is highly over rated and i have been happy to talk about it with anyone who wanted to for the last couple of years. 2 Presidents trophies are easy to win when everyone else in the Northwest Division suck and you play them so many times a year. I think people think they are better than they are because of the point totals and clearly if half of the teams in the west played Edmonton, Calgary, Colorado and Minnesota so many times a year they would be the presidents trophy winners. Anyway I have been telling people for that last few months that I think they are in trouble, because in the last 30ish games of the year they have been getting badly outshot and outplayed on an almost nightly basis, but no one wants to listen to a reasoned reason why the Canucks aren't as good as they want them to be or think they are. They would rather not look at the stats and just to the presidents trophy or point total which I can argue all day long is misleading. So it is right about now that people who blindly think the Canucks will win the cup are starting to realize, maybe just maybe the curse of the Canucks is that they play in a weak devision and because of it Canucks management has gotten complacent and lulled into a false sense of security because of it. That is my opinion, and at least I don't just blindly bash the Canucks which others do and I don't blindly follow them and deny someone there opinion if it differs than mine. 
Lastly Lou has played well and I think it isn't because of him that they aren't winning. Just like in the finals last year. Way to much blame was put on Louongo when I don't think he deserved half of the criticism he got.


----------



## chiefwonton

Cpool, im not too sure if you know but bubba was around last season bashing the canucks too, and yeah everyone is entitled to their own opinion but like i stated in the beginning of the this thread i asked people to be classy and to not bash any team.


----------



## neven

I'm a fan regardless if they made the playoffs or not, and yes they need to wake up. Just remember that any hockey city has die hard fans, nothing is wrong for cheering for your team, people forget that and jump on us canuck fans because they don't like our team. If we were playing as bad as calgary or edmonton, I would still be a fan, not jump on the bandwagon of another team.

As for bubba, his opinion should be elsewhere as all he is doing is trolling. I saw a true boston fan on the sky train yesterday, they weren't running their mouths at those in canucks gear. They just proudly wore their cap, shirt and had a massive tattoo of the teams logo on her arm. Being a fan doesn't mean you need to be a rabid asshat to others, doing so thoughh doesn't make you a bigger fan, just makes you annoying (replace with harsher word at your descretion)

Sent from my SGH-T589R using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## vicdiscus

Roberto Lungo needs to rid off, Canucks need to find a better goalie, The team will win the stanley cup. 

RL played not very well.


----------



## chiefwonton

Are you kidding me?! I'd like to see which goalie can stop those goals against Luongo.


----------



## effox

Vic: The defensive line failed the team IMO, not Luongo. As a recreational defensemen I can safely say I would have done it differently (would have cracked under the pressure of a professional league, but can easily point out where they dropped the ball), I was constantly shouting at the tv more when I saw them not in position, not clearing the front of the net of men, failing passes, and being out maneuvered in their own zone.

Cpool: Everyone is entitled to their own opinions, that why I stated mine. I respect yours, as it was well thought out and written, "others", not so much. Upon Chief's request I failed to stay classy, I'll admit that, but I'm hardly a sensitive person, I'm very laid back. I do however get pissed right off when people come on this forum just to cause controversy. It was the same crap last year, Vancouver sucks, Canucks Suck, Fans suck, Bruins rule, all without educated opinionated reasoning.


----------



## cpool

effox, that's cool I cold understand how that would suck. I to hate it when people share their opinion with nothing to back it up or to prove their point. Trolls aren't cool and I can't understand why anyone would bash anyone for cheering for the Canucks. Hey everyone has a team and only 1 team a year can win. Yup people need to keep it classy!


----------



## vicdiscus

Effox, I think you watched whole the game from game 1 and game 2 . I did not watch both of games. Last year at game 7 Luongo played not very well that how we lost to Boston. 

We are expecting that Roberto Luongo should improve and played very hard but he does not. 

Canucks need to get better players for forward, defensive and a better goalie. The Canucks will win the cup. They did not.


----------



## budahrox

LMFAO!!!
No trash N bash in hockey????
Oh come on now, gimme a break!!
It's part of bein' a fan & havin' fun pokin' at other teams fans!!
It's part of the game, hand holdin' & belly rubbin', not so much. lol
I guess somebody should start a real play off thread where real fans & their opinions are welcome.
Where our buddy Bubba can say what he likes & have some fun!! Without ridicule cause he doesn't think like we do.
Troll?? I think not. A Bruins fun havin' fun at Canucks fans expense is all I see & you folks fall right into it every time!!
Oooops sorry, now I guess I'm trolling too!!
Oh ya, GO NUCKS GO!!!!!!


----------



## effox

A troll is someone who disregards the original posters requests, and then goes out of his way to provoke negative reactions. Not sure what your definition of a troll is Budahrox, and no, you weren't trolling.

By all means he can make his own thread, structure it the way he wants and as long as it stays civil and adheres to the site's rules it wouldn't be closed. That would be the respectable thing to do.


----------



## big_bubba_B

its ok people like to hide behind there key boards and talk . and i am saying i like boston i didnt say canucks suck but that i will be glad when they are gone , andhe says decency about cheering for a canafian team , there is more canadians on boston then vancouver has , and i was making fun of the canucks never saying rude things about people personaly. until some people made rude coments to me like wow hope i reck on my quad effox i thought you were a moderator not a jerk off .i could say wow i hope you and your family drown in the ocean and are crab food but im not like that , my daughter is with me when i ride so buddy keep your mouth shut . okay this is hockey and ribbing each other about the teams if you canttake it then by all means go for a boat ride


----------



## big_bubba_B

effox your the biggest troll on this thread


----------



## effox

Again, respect the original posters request of no team bashing, please create your own thread if you want to do that.

Alright, we both got it out of our systems, so lets keep on topic now.


----------



## Diztrbd1

speaking from a neutral standpoint being as I am a Sharks fan......Why is it RL always gets the blame when the Canucks lose? It's a team game & takes a team effort, he is one man and.....best goalie in the league or not, he can't stop everything that comes his way. I think he is probably the hardest working Canuck on the ice , when he's in the net. He is 1/6th of the defense out there, personally I think the other 5/6th needs to get it together. Seriously, anyone thinks they can do a better job as a goalie should probably head on down to tryouts next time around. The way I see it , he is atleast half the reason the Canucks make it to the play-offs and last years finals. IF any goalie were to be blamed for the Canucks loss in the finals last year, it should be Thomas for being so damn awesome. Most Canuck fans blamed Lou. Watching that game I say that was an all around crap effort by the whole team, not just Lou's inability to block a few great shots. Especially when they got down a couple goals....looked like the team gave up, therefore putting even more pressure on the goalie at that point. Seriously...give the guy a break, he's only human..... he's not Superman!


----------



## big_bubba_B

he has been the best player on the team the rest are standing around lost


----------



## effox

I haven't seen a Bruins game this year, but with Thomas in net last year, it was like a brick wall was set up. That guy did a brilliant job.

Basically my opinion is that the defense should prevent them from getting the puck to the goalie, it's only the goalie's job to keep it out of the net. If 5 players can't do that as a team, how can you expect the goalie to keep it out of the net.


----------



## effox

Diztrbd1 said:


> speaking from a neutral standpoint being as I am a Sharks fan......Why is it RL always gets the blame when the Canucks lose? It's a team game & takes a team effort, he is one man and.....best goalie in the league or not, he can't stop everything that comes his way. I think he is probably the hardest working Canuck on the ice , when he's in the net. He is 1/6th of the defense out there, personally I think the other 5/6th needs to get it together. Seriously, anyone thinks they can do a better job as a goalie should probably head on down to tryouts next time around. The way I see it , he is atleast half the reason the Canucks make it to the play-offs and last years finals. IF any goalie were to be blamed for the Canucks loss in the finals last year, it should be Thomas for being so damn awesome. Most Canuck fans blamed Lou. Watching that game I say that was an all around crap effort by the whole team, not just Lou's inability to block a few great shots. Especially when they got down a couple goals....looked like the team gave up, therefore putting even more pressure on the goalie at that point. Seriously...give the guy a break, he's only human..... he's not Superman!


They did give up, they were playing like they were lost like Bubba said, and as if their skates weren't sharp. It was a pathetic effort and they're better then that. That's the frustrating part of it for me to watch anyways.


----------



## mcrocker

They are just getting thrown off their game plan too easily, and it was their own PP that did it last game. They actually looked like they were the better team 5 on 5 for the first 10+ minutes of the game, then soon after they gave up the two shorthanded goals and weren't able to get back to playing the way they should. I know from experience with my own much less skilled hockey that it's easy to get frustrated and get away from your game plan once you are down by a couple of goals. Players start to try and do too much on their own, and can't relax and make plays...

The first game they simply took too many penalties and didn't focus enough on playing the game, then lost the game on a broken play in the last 3 minutes. I agree, very frustrating to watch. Even more frustrating knowing that a small change on the PP like having Daniel Sedin back could be such a game changer. I'm am going to be pissed if Chicago makes it out of the first round and Vancouver doesn't. Keith gets away with a slap on the wrist and Vancouver loses a key player for what could be their entire post-season.

I agree the Luongo was one of their better players in the first two, but I still wouldn't mind seeing Schneider start game 3 just to shake the team up a bit. Maybe going on the road will do that anyway.


----------



## babbar32

some Vancouver fans can be ruff on their team lol..... maybe 2 road games is what they need to get the pressure off of them. I just hope D.Sedin comes back.


----------



## Momobobo

Luongo played extremely well these first two games. Especially the last game, kept at 1-2 for the longest time giving the rest of the time to even it up. They couldn't do it though. He is basically the only player putting a solid effort right now. During one of the power plays they couldnt even get into the Kings zone let alone take any shots. Hopefully they can pull some magic next game...


----------



## effox

You know what Bubba???

It was unprofessional as a mod, let alone a human being of me to say what I did. You didn't say anything too outlandish in this thread, and I based it off your track record instead of what was your present posts. I do realize you are a strong supporter of your team, and I can understand if you don't appreciate the same of us in Vancouver.

You stated an opinion, and I respect our country (for the most part allowing) us to do so unlike other countries in the world. The fact is I shut you down in a disrespectful manner. I didn't receive a single PM about it, but I came to my own realizing that I'm better then what I did, and I was being s#itty for doing so to you, whether you were intentionally trolling or whether that was just a misconception of my own.

Furthermore, it took an embarrassing amount of time for me to realize this. I am however man enough to apologize to you, and everyone viewing this forum for my action.

Beyond that, I especially didn't realize you had a daughter, nor would she quad with you, or be around you if you were quading, especially hardcore like my bud does in GP. I'd hate for her to hear, or worse yet see her pap's get injured.

What I should have said, if I was being intelligent to you about it was, "please create your own thread so everyone else can respect your requests, be able to know in advance because of the title and request of the OP (and quite obviously more predominantly the site's rules)."

That's the nice part about the Aqua Lounge. Whether it be good old fashion mind games to screw with the opponent's fan if in the right thread, or cheer for our forum's majority home team we should be poking fun at each other, not just bitch slapping in the face that I felt I just did to you because of previous comments from you.

I don't know your real name, but mine's Chris.

Cheers,
Chris


----------



## budahrox

effox said:


> A troll is someone who disregards the original posters requests, and then goes out of his way to provoke negative reactions. Not sure what your definition of a troll is Budahrox, and no, you weren't trolling. By all means he can make his own thread, structure it the way he wants and as long as it stays civil and adheres to the site's rules it wouldn't be closed. That would be the respectable thing to do.


The OP's request was a silly one to begin with when expecting passionate fans to be involved with the thread when the most aggressive & meaningful time of the season is being played. With hockey fans it's just not gonna happen, that's a fact. This isn't badminton or knitting 101. Troll wasn't my word of choice but rather referring to it as it seems to be thrown around a lot whenever a member here doesn't go along with the flow. That or you just like to "cause drama". I think if you look at Bubbas other responses in other types of threads you'd see this isn't the case & everyone else using the moniker is doing nothing more than breaking one the rules you all tout all the time. Name calling!! This goes unpunished of course though cause the majority are doing it together so the singled out member has to endure the abuse. When it comes from a mod, I especially find that quite disturbing & an abuse of position & influence. Oh & I wasn't suggesting that Bubba should start his own thread but rather that someone should so that *all* members can partake without silly restrictions & rules for the thread. Wait a minute, as members don't we all have the right to express our opinions in any thread on this site??? In theory but certainly not the norm on this site lately. Respectfully I think that maybe the OP should have started a Canucks Stroking thread rather than a playoff one as there are a lot of different teams & mindsets involved in the playoffs.



effox said:


> You know what Bubba???
> 
> It was unprofessional as a mod, let alone a human being of me to say what I did. You didn't say anything too outlandish in this thread, and I based it off your track record instead of what was your present posts. I do realize you are a strong supporter of your team, and I can understand if you don't appreciate the same of us in Vancouver.
> 
> You stated an opinion, and I respect our country (for the most part allowing) us to do so unlike other countries in the world. The fact is I shut you down in a disrespectful manner. I didn't receive a single PM about it, but I came to my own realizing that I'm better then what I did, and I was being s#itty for doing so to you, whether you were intentionally trolling or whether that was just a misconception of my own.
> 
> Furthermore, it took an embarrassing amount of time for me to realize this. I am however man enough to apologize to you, and everyone viewing this forum for my action.
> 
> Beyond that, I especially didn't realize you had a daughter, nor would she quad with you, or be around you if you were quading, especially hardcore like my bud does in GP. I'd hate for her to hear, or worse yet see her pap's get injured.
> 
> What I should have said, if I was being intelligent to you about it was, "please create your own thread so everyone else can respect your requests, be able to know in advance because of the title and request of the OP (and quite obviously more predominantly the site's rules)."
> 
> That's the nice part about the Aqua Lounge. Whether it be good old fashion mind games to screw with the opponent's fan if in the right thread, or cheer for our forum's majority home team we should be poking fun at each other, not just bitch slapping in the face that I felt I just did to you because of previous comments from you.
> 
> I don't know your real name, but mine's Chris.
> 
> Cheers,
> Chris


Very glad you did this on your own Chris. It was certainly necessary & for one is appreciated by this member.
Good on Ya!!!!
Cheers!!!!
Don


----------



## Insane in the Fish brain

There has been a shift in the air. The Nuck's have woken up!!!!! We are not going doing without a fight....just watch im calling a 4-2 game over the kings. GO BOY'S get those legs moving out there!!!!!!!!! woot!! woot!! oh yeah felt good watching the caps beat the poo-ins last night.... my two cents


----------



## chiefwonton

budahrox said:


> The OP's request was a silly one to begin with when expecting passionate fans to be involved with the thread when the most aggressive & meaningful time of the season is being played. With hockey fans it's just not gonna happen, that's a fact. This isn't badminton or knitting 101. Troll wasn't my word of choice but rather referring to it as it seems to be thrown around a lot whenever a member here doesn't go along with the flow. That or you just like to "cause drama". I think if you look at Bubbas other responses in other types of threads you'd see this isn't the case & everyone else using the moniker is doing nothing more than breaking one the rules you all tout all the time. Name calling!! This goes unpunished of course though cause the majority are doing it together so the singled out member has to endure the abuse. When it comes from a mod, I especially find that quite disturbing & an abuse of position & influence. Oh & I wasn't suggesting that Bubba should start his own thread but rather that someone should so that *all* members can partake without silly restrictions & rules for the thread. Wait a minute, as members don't we all have the right to express our opinions in any thread on this site??? In theory but certainly not the norm on this site lately. Respectfully I think that maybe the OP should have started a Canucks Stroking thread rather than a playoff one as there are a lot of different teams & mindsets involved in the playoffs.
> 
> So it's my fault that I wanted people to not make fun of each other on this thread? You should speak for yourself when it comes to hockey its not all about bashing each other, we aren't cave men anymore. So excuse me for asking for a little bit of class on this thread.


----------



## budahrox

chiefwonton said:


> So it's my fault that I wanted people to not make fun of each other on this thread? *LOL I think that's kinda obvious seeing how it is your thread and was your request right???*You should speak for yourself when it comes to hockey its not all about bashing each other, *I was speaking for myself & never said that's all hockey was about. Said it was part of the game*. we aren't cave men anymore. *Maybe you should speak for yourself in this case. Personally I love being a cave dweller*. So excuse me for asking for a little bit of class on this thread. *Ahh yes, Hockey the classy game where only gentlemen should partake. You're excused & far too funny.*


..............................


----------



## chiefwonton

Haha you're right I asked too much when I wanted people to not make fun of each other, maybe you should post on the other playoff thread. Oh wait the op asked for no bashing too what a silly rule.


----------



## Insane in the Fish brain

Change of subject How is everyones playoff beard coming in. Mine has passed the scratchy stage..... Ginger beard..lol


----------



## effox

I had to shave the day before the plays offs just so it didn't get out of hand in case we did better then we currently are.

Love the Canucks, not giving up, but in some serious doubt.


----------



## effox

Budahrox, gotta say that if someone takes the time to create and follow their own thread, especially in a passionate manner, and they only have two simple requests, I don't see why we as a community can't oblige by that. Is it required as a site rule? No. But it would be common courtesy to do so.

I know you didn't suggest he create his own thread, I did. The reason being, so he could define what goes down in it. I'm not asking something crazy like everyone should have the same opinion on a topic, that'd be boring and plain stupid of a request.


----------



## budahrox

effox said:


> Budahrox, gotta say that if someone takes the time to create and follow their own thread, especially in a passionate manner, and they only have two simple requests, I don't see why we as a community can't oblige by that. Is it required as a site rule? No. But it would be common courtesy to do so.


Don't know why you want to call me out but
I don't recall saying that we as a community can't or shouldn't oblige by that???? Please don't put words in my mouth.
Fact is, to believe that all members on a public forum will is ridiculous & very naive.
After all, even Moderators can apparently ignore OP's simple requests and do some mighty fine bashing themselves.


----------



## Diztrbd1

With all due respect,this crap is getting a little out of hand here. Same bs happened to the same thread last year. As much as everyone's opinion deserves the same respect. The OP made a request that should have been equally respected. 
Not that I have anything against it , but it is no secret Bubba hates the Canucks and thier fans & loves to come to this particular thread, jab the knife in & twist the hell out of it, especially when they are down. Basically the same thing I do with my room mate lol. Also, no secret Canuck fans hate that. Now Chris was man enough to apologize for his actions, which is one thing I have never and never expect to see Bubba do. In reality, the BS started when Bubba called someone a tool. That was deleted and Chris apologized for his comments so how bout we put it in the past!

This thread was titled "Canucks 2012 playoffs" and I am quite sure it was more meant as a discussion for the Canuck fans, which would make total sense to me. Last year and this year I provided a thread for the Playoffs in general. Guess who bashed my team and even vandalized my custom artwork? Yea it was Canuck fans, not Bubba. Did I make a big deal out of it? NO! I put it there so everyone could voice their opinions and even do some friendly bashing, smack talk, ect.... without going overboard & now it's back again: http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/aqua-lounge-7/2012-stanlry-cup-playoffs-27518/ It would be appreciated for people to use that thread if they feel the need to bash any team. In the meantime, how bout having the decency to respect to OP of this threads request, instead of continuing to make a big deal out of it.
Any post that come up that are not part of this threads original topic, will simply be deleted from here on in!
Save the drama for your mama!! OR start your own thread to complain about whatever.


----------



## effox

Don't get me wrong, I didn't say you stated that, I'll quote you instead though: "The OP's request was a silly one to begin with..."

I simply stated, to summarize, that we should all respect that request. I as a moderator should set an example, and I failed miserably to do so, and publicly apologized for it, instead of just deleting my comment as if it never happened.


----------



## Insane in the Fish brain

Mom!! Dad!!! quite yelling your ruining my Birthday party............


----------



## effox

It's our chance to get involved now. Go Canucks Go.


----------



## djamm

We meed this one!!!


GO CANUCKS GO!!!


----------



## Diztrbd1

on a good note the score is 0-0 at the end of the first.....they almost got one in the last few seconds. They are definitely looking better than the previous games.


----------



## effox

You know what? I can live with the Canucks losing this series if THIS is the way they are going to play. It just means the other team had more talent in the match, not more heart. Wish they started sooner.


----------



## effox

Diztrbd1 said:


> on a good note the score is 0-0 at the end of the first.....they almost got one in the last few seconds. They are definitely looking better than the previous games.


Hey, tell your room mate to get on the forum so we have another Canucks fan, you Sharks lover... PFFTTT! GTFO!


----------



## Diztrbd1

lmao Chris.... I was actually rooting for them here lol my Sharks need redemption from last year  As for the roomie, he can barely turn his PC on, let alone be part of any forum lol


----------



## effox

That was one hell of a hit by Brown, I just thought Sedin was being a wuss about it at first, but upon replay that looked effin horrible. Too soon of a play to call it a late hit, so that was one perfectly timed hit.


----------



## Diztrbd1

totally agreed, felt the same way till I seen the replay....perfectly timed for sure


----------



## effox

He knew where he was going, he knew it was going to be a hit, he knew it was going to be legit and he was prepared for one SOLID hit. It was like he was clairvoyant. Good instinct on that one Captain.


----------



## effox

Sorry Vancouver, only literally seconds before I was thinking good thing we switched it up for goalies. Not to say Lou wouldn't have allowed it, but I just feel I jinxed it.


----------



## big_bubba_B

yes 1-0 now if the kings can hold on


----------



## big_bubba_B

penalties killed the canucks once more


----------



## effox

You were very subtle on the "penalized" comment Bubba, After seeing all 3 games, myself, I appreciate the effort from you.

Still hopeful, but not optimistic.


----------



## chiefwonton

Canucks in 7....?


----------



## effox

Maybe... Next, year?

Should have come out with the tenacity they did this game, right from the start, could have been a different outcome. Not impossible to win it from here, just highly improbable.


----------



## big_bubba_B

this game was alot better but like i said penalties were a killer . instead of trying to make brown pay for crunching sedin use that as a motivator. the deffence still sloppy and kings want it more . and like the comentators said vancouver has no real big guy to stand up to anyone . when brown hit sedin all they did was hug each other and chirp chirp chirp , they need a chara , pronger or simon type guy to make others think twice that is what vancouver is lacking look at last year canucks were getting squashed everygame . even the goalie was pushing the canucks around ,


----------



## effox

Agreed man, all we need is one (smart) enforcer and it could be a different deal, probably not in this series as that wasn't the Canucks only issue this time around, it was just one out of many.


----------



## effox

Who knows, if they pulled that off, maybe the Canucks can be hated for their enforcement as well


----------



## big_bubba_B

well semenko in edmonton no one touched gretz. then you had mcsorrly in la when he got traded there , cant realy say who is in pitsburg for crosby . but there is a few tough ones in philly for giroux and brier , detroit was getting pushed around then they got macentire sorry for the name spelling , he is a tough not bad player , nothing realy bad with schnider or louango


----------



## effox

I don't watch anything but the Canucks, and even then, sometimes I don't have enough time to watch them despite trying. Seems like you're well rounded in your knowledge of hockey after all Bubba.


----------



## budahrox

effox said:


> Don't get me wrong, I didn't say you stated that, I'll quote you instead though: "The OP's request was a silly one to begin with..."


Really Chris????
The best you can do is take a few words of mine & completely quote them out of context to look like I'm inferring something I'm not???
Weak Dude very weak. Especially after one of your moderator peers had said enough already!! No respect for anyone it would appear. What you quoted was nothing more than my opinion of the OP's request. Not that as a community we shouldn't or can't respect the OP's simple requests. You don't want to let this negative crap go??? I find it very ironic how you're working so very hard to make me out to look like the bad guy here when there is no doubt you've been the biggest offender on this thread. As bad as our good friend Bubba has ever been, wishing harm on a fellow member????? Oh that's right, you said sorry so we should all just act like it never happened & you're excused right???? If you want to continue openly taking uncalled for shots at me I'm only too happy to respond as I've done nothing wrong what so ever. Not gonna lay down just cause you're a mod & can apparently get away with what ever you feel like. Sorry John, not wanting to keep this going but not gonna idly sit back and take slaps from anyone when it's not warranted. You want to continue this Chris??? I'd suggest doing it by PM's or if you feel the need I can always send you my address & am only too happy to do this in person if you'd like. Up to you.



Diztrbd1 said:


> In the meantime, how bout having the decency to respect to OP of this threads request, instead of continuing to make a big deal out of it.
> Any post that come up that are not part of this threads original topic, will simply be deleted from here on in!
> Save the drama for your mama!! OR start your own thread to complain about whatever.


Just thought I'd re-post this as apparently some either didn't see it or couldn't understand it or simply just didn't care???


----------



## donjuan_corn

Personally, I think if the Canucks came out the way they did in that game from the get go then we would have at least 1 win by now. I went to game one and the Canucks didn't show up but Luongo did. 

They need a top notch leader for defence. Edler is cracking under the pressure and hahuis can't stay on his feet at the point. 2 I REPEAT 2 short handed goals in game two....... 

They started getting some heart back, but regardless, the amount of stopping of plays for crappy penalties to both teams, not just the Canucks is stupid. Not fun hockey to watch, if I wanted breaks every fricken 30 seconds I would be watching football.

Chalk another one up, this time I blame the coaching.


----------



## effox

I'm not even going to dignify you with a response to that other crap, you want argue, you love to have a loud voice on this forum. I can see a trend going on here, eveyone can read the previous threads and judge for themselves.

With retort to your suggestion I ignored John's request, figure out what those little time stamps are for, we posted 1 minute ahead\behind one another. You go on to bash me, and yet you're being a hypocrite yourself by doing so.

I'm done talking with you Don.


----------



## cpool

donjuan_corn, what good will a top notch defenceman do when you team scores no goals? 

I think the Canucks are not even remotely deep like the team 1040 and the papers would have us believe and they need a major re-tooling up front. It has been obvious to me for a long time. 8 goals in 7 games if the finals, and 4 goals in 3 games in this series is simply not going to win you to many series. That is what I think.


----------



## effox

Dude, couldn't agree with you more. Little pressure or effectiveness of the offense to make it happen in their opponent's zone, and from there it cripples in ours.


----------



## WCL

cpool said:


> A little sensitive about it effox? I think everyone is entitled to there own opinion on the Canucks and I will feel free to say what i think. I was a Canuck fan for 20 years and the day they didn't sign Trevor Linden I stopped being a fan. Because of my loyalty for 20 years I feel free to have an opinion.
> I think this team is highly over rated and i have been happy to talk about it with anyone who wanted to for the last couple of years. 2 Presidents trophies are easy to win when everyone else in the Northwest Division suck and you play them so many times a year. I think people think they are better than they are because of the point totals and clearly if half of the teams in the west played Edmonton, Calgary, Colorado and Minnesota so many times a year they would be the presidents trophy winners. Anyway I have been telling people for that last few months that I think they are in trouble, because in the last 30ish games of the year they have been getting badly outshot and outplayed on an almost nightly basis, but no one wants to listen to a reasoned reason why the Canucks aren't as good as they want them to be or think they are. They would rather not look at the stats and just to the presidents trophy or point total which I can argue all day long is misleading. So it is right about now that people who blindly think the Canucks will win the cup are starting to realize, maybe just maybe the curse of the Canucks is that they play in a weak devision and because of it Canucks management has gotten complacent and lulled into a false sense of security because of it. That is my opinion, and at least I don't just blindly bash the Canucks which others do and I don't blindly follow them and deny someone there opinion if it differs than mine.
> Lastly Lou has played well and I think it isn't because of him that they aren't winning. Just like in the finals last year. Way to much blame was put on Louongo when I don't think he deserved half of the criticism he got.


Thanks cpool. I agree with you regarding the Canucks playing weak divisional teams alot during the season contributing to their Presidents trophy "wins". I have been telling Canucks fans this for several seasons but they don't agree. Alot of Canucks fans don't watch any games the Canucks are not playing in. This means that when they start watching the playoffs, the opposing teams are unfamiliar to them. Then they run into a team that kicks their butt and they wonder what hit them before leapin off the bandwagon.

Last year they ran into that team in the Stanley Cup finals. This year so far, it appears they may have run into that team somewhat earlier in the playoffs.


----------



## donjuan_corn

cpool said:


> donjuan_corn, what good will a top notch defenceman do when you team scores no goals?
> 
> I think the Canucks are not even remotely deep like the team 1040 and the papers would have us believe and they need a major re-tooling up front. It has been obvious to me for a long time. 8 goals in 7 games if the finals, and 4 goals in 3 games in this series is simply not going to win you to many series. That is what I think.


A solid pointman for the special teams power play. They are already doing a good job of getting the shots at the net from the team, we are just hitting a solid wall and our goal per game average shrunk after Sedin got injured. We were only winning by 1 goal or 2-1 games.

We have the talent to put it in the net, we don't have the special teams. 18, I repeat 18 power plays and we haven't score one goal. In the first game we have 5 power plays and we only registered 4 shots on net? We let in two short handed goals because of our defencman in game 2 and honestly 2 goals would of changed the the momentum of that game, short handed goals deflated the team, even though they came out for game two.


----------



## budahrox

effox said:


> I'm not even going to dignify you with a response to that other crap, you want argue, you love to have a loud voice on this forum. I can see a trend going on here, eveyone can read the previous threads and judge for themselves.
> 
> With retort to your suggestion I ignored John's request, figure out what those little time stamps are for, we posted 1 minute ahead\behind one another. You go on to bash me, and yet you're being a hypocrite yourself by doing so.
> 
> I'm done talking with you Don.


----------



## effox

Letting cooler heads prevail, I'll initiate this movement forward as requested or otherwise stated and followed... I don't know if you guys saw this pic yet, upon the Canucks visit to LA but check this out:


----------



## effox

WCL said:


> Thanks cpool. I agree with you regarding the Canucks playing weak divisional teams alot during the season contributing to their Presidents trophy "wins". I have been telling Canucks fans this for several seasons but they don't agree. Alot of Canucks fans don't watch any games the Canucks are not playing in. This means that when they start watching the playoffs, the opposing teams are unfamiliar to them. Then they run into a team that kicks their butt and they wonder what hit them before leapin off the bandwagon.
> 
> Last year they ran into that team in the Stanley Cup finals. This year so far, it appears they may have run into that team somewhat earlier in the playoffs.


I totally haven't watched any other games besides the Canucks, I'm not a blind follower, I know their short comings and can admit it, but it sure as hell sounds like I missed a lot of good action in other games.

The rest of your comment, I can't say with any certainty that it's not true, it's very plausible, and can be the exact reason they are facing such challenges right now.


----------



## neven

Still looks like I'm goin through puberty and trying to look cool with my first whisker growth. Atleast its better than a guy I saw at a bus stop, his beard compromised of a mole the size of two toonies with a decent patch of 1 inch hairs coming from it

Sent from my SGH-T589R using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## effox

neven said:


> Still looks like I'm goin through puberty and trying to look cool with my first whisker growth. Atleast its better than a guy I saw at a bus stop, his beard compromised of a mole the size of two toonies with a decent patch of 1 inch hairs coming from it
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T589R using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


Yikes, I guess that "beauty mark" was better than having a wart and hairs coming from it though... Right?


----------



## donjuan_corn

I'm not even going to get to the point where i can pull my beard if they lose wednesday.


----------



## Insane in the Fish brain

Got them where we want them boy's. Time to turn it on. Game four is ours


----------



## Insane in the Fish brain

I bet anyone I say the canucks are going to win tonights game. I have a rotkeil severum that is about 2 inches. depending what you want to bet with let me know


----------



## Diztrbd1

Hope they are watching the Philly game right now. The Penguins are up 10-3 with 6 min left...might inspire them to get it together


----------



## IceBlue

Oh boy, game 4, second intermission, you know the score!!!!!!. It'd be a nail biter if I had any left. GOCANUCKSGO GOCANUCKSGO GOCANUCKSGO.


----------



## big_bubba_B

canucks are playin good as much as i dislike them have to give them credit and schnider is a wall , but if they keep showing that girl in the yellow with the big pom poms jumping up and down then i dont mind the canucks scoring alot of goals


----------



## Diztrbd1

lmao Bubba....she does kind of stand out in the crowd


----------



## vdub

The epic tale of the playoff beard continues.....


----------



## effox

At the very least we can say we're proud of the Canucks playing like they did. Even if they lost, at least THIS GAME, I could say I was proud.

I don't know if it was a combination, or a single variable that did it for us. It's obvious that with both Sedins in the game, we're better for it, but not only was the offense improved, the defense was finally aligned to compete against the Kings to get the goals by bringing them forward, they got back to their own zone and kept the Kings busy, and Schneider took over from their IF they got a shot on net, just as they did to the Canucks, with Quick.

Pretty impressed, glad they went all out since they had noting to lose this time, just wished they had played like this from the get go.

and LMFAO Bubba & John, totally didn't even notice her, but again it sounds like I missed out!


----------



## Diztrbd1

Agree with you Chris, they played great for sure, just need to repeat that 3 more times...in a row and have no clue how you didn't notice that? lol


----------



## big_bubba_B

well there going back to vancouver and the women are ugly so kings will win  lol j/k


----------



## effox

Ouch Bubba. You probably just alienated a good portion of BC's members again even though you were joking.

Wish the Sedins' weren't the only "twins" I saw, don't know how I missed that, I'm a big fan of women in general.


----------



## vdub

big_bubba_B said:


> well there going back to *vancouver and the women are ugly* so kings will win  lol j/k


Seriously? Comments like that make me wonder actually how old you are. Not witty at all. Joke or not, that was pretty lame.


----------



## big_bubba_B

vdub said:


> Seriously? Comments like that make me wonder actually how old you are. Not witty at all. Joke or not, that was pretty lame.


wow suck it up butter cup it was a joke ...


----------



## big_bubba_B

the leauge is getting rediculas with the stupid suspensions ..


----------



## chiefwonton

Good win tonight hope the Canucks will make game 7. Schneider was amazing and I'm glad Daniel is back. And thank you bubba for being nice on this thread


----------



## mcrocker

Man does Daniel Sedin make a huge difference, both on the powerplay and at even strength. Frustrating to think that there's a good chance we wouldn't have ever been in a 3-0 hole if not for that concussion caused by a cheapshot. They were easily gaining access to the zone on the powerplay, and the kings just looked tentative after a couple of shifts of the Sedins cycling the puck down low.

Oh well. Very few teams have come back from being down 3-0, but we don't have to do that anymore... Lots of teams have come back from 3-1!


----------



## neven

heres a fun link!

Kevin Bieksa Doing His Best Ryan Kesler Impression - YouTube

Be way of the Guzzler!


----------



## IceBlue

Hilarious, 

I love it here in America, I usually get an applause. I'm pretty well awesome.


----------



## IceBlue

big_bubba_B said:


> the leauge is getting rediculas with the stupid suspensions ..


And Raffe get's 25. He needed a suspension but didn't see that one coming.


----------



## neven

I have no problem with his suspension, 8 times already so things should escalate upwards. now if the NHL really were to clamp down, these suspensions should be forced to strike a player from the line up for the amount of games suspended (with exception to very long terms like a season). That way they feel the pain for having thugs on their line ups.


----------



## effox

Anyone have any predictions this time around?


----------



## Diztrbd1

after seeing the St Louis beat my Sharks 4 games in a row.....nothing will surprise me today lol. No matter what happens I think it's going to be a close game. Maybe even OT


----------



## effox

Good call on the OT. They dominated in the first offensively, but come the 2nd it looked like they were gassed out or complacent. The 3rd period was disappointing, and I knew during OT if they didn't step it up and get those rebounds, that we were out for sure.

Too bad. I expected that they should have done better.


----------



## big_bubba_B

welll canucks golfing season starts couldnt come at a better time ,, all of canada out side bc thank you kings


----------



## IceBlue

big_bubba_B said:


> welll canucks golfing season starts couldnt come at a better time ,, all of canada out side bc thank you kings


And here comes big bubba kicking sand in everyones face. Oh well, there's always next year Canucks. It will be interesting to see what changes they make.


----------



## JohnnyAppleSnail

That Cody H. for Zack K. trade.....looking pretty pretty bad,I thought He was supposed to be the Saviour? I'm not a Canuck Fan so to see them and Pittsburgh go today was ever so sweet. Can hardly wait to read the Province Paper tomorrow....Oh,and what a Shot!


----------



## IceBlue

I thought Cory left his near post alot tonight. I was disappointed at the time the Hodgson trade was made but now I'm spitting nails. What a joke.


----------



## Momobobo

Well this thread is over  I think the first goal Cory let in was partly his fault...commited too much out to the left and didn't try to get back into position.


----------



## big_bubba_B

well if it were roberto in net would have been over alot sooner and least still get someone for him ,, canucks would be fools if they dont make schnider there number 1 goalie


----------



## djamm

see what happens next year!

its too bad


----------



## pisces

Done ! I hope next year will be better Canucks! Go.. Go,
Play the best season, but worse in the playoffs !


----------



## Insane in the Fish brain

All I know Is that Im more pissed that I have to shave!!!!!! It was a good run for the Nuck's. I am a Canucks fan true and proud. This season honestly didnt feel like it even happened. The guy's did everything they could. It was Hammhuis fault, thought he could handle the puck all alone in the wrong end of the ice and epically failed in the OT of a do or die game. It is sad to say that yes we are definitely going to have a different look next year, who knows what will happen. We tried to get as far as we could but I think we all have a sigh of relief that it is over. Now we can party and forget what happened and what is going to happen until October. You guys can say what you want, Vancouver Canuck's are the #1 team twice in two years. We are going to be getting a third next year and we will have lord Stanley in our possession then. We will still have most our team and we will dominate the season. its going to be a new team winning the cup. Boston is tiring itself out with Washington. Who knows who it will be, I say philly. The way the reffing was at least. I wish the best for Alain Vigneault and luongo. I really hope nothing changes to much, the franchise has really drawn a picture for the team and we can all look back how great this team really is. THANKS BOYS GOOD JOB YOU GUYS DESERVE A BREAK. Like every good Canuck fan there is always a another season to look ahead to.


----------



## Diztrbd1

effox said:


> Good call on the OT. They dominated in the first offensively, but come the 2nd it looked like they were gassed out or complacent. The 3rd period was disappointing, and I knew during OT if they didn't step it up and get those rebounds, that we were out for sure.
> 
> Too bad. I expected that they should have done better.


I know how ya feel man. I felt the same way about the Sharks. I think St. Louis and LA were were way underestimated this year. That will be a good series to watch. They both played hard and have very good goalies. That last shot by LA was a great shot.Tuff one for any goalie to block! Kinda figured LA was going to be the ones to win it in OT. Lost the first two at home already. Well..... better luck next year!


----------



## mcrocker

IceBlue said:


> I thought Cory left his near post alot tonight. I was disappointed at the time the Hodgson trade was made but now I'm spitting nails. What a joke.


I admit it's hard to love the Kassian trade right now, but IMO it's still a move in the right direction. The Kings didn't really out-skill the Canucks, they played a more aggressive and more physical style. Teams that go deep into the playoffs are often the ones with bigger bodies and who are able to grind other teams down with physical play. The Canucks need to get bigger.

Yes Hodgson has a little more offensive skill at the moment, but he is not a fast skater and I don't think he would have generated much in this series. Maybe a boost to the powerplay, but other than that this type of a checking series wouldn't really have been good for him. Plus Kassian's a year younger, I say give him a bit of time.


----------



## cpool

Sorry, have to disagree with the Kassian deal being good. I am not a Canuck fan, but my take on the kassian deal is this: If you want to make that deal, fine go ahead and do it. But not at the trade deadline. Wait till after the season ends as Hodgson was playing well and his stock was rising and if he continued to play the way he was with limited minutes, his stock keeps going up and come the end of the season it is better than it has ever been and you can get more for him that you could before. Kassian on the other hand was playing in the farm system of a non playoff team and his stock wasn't rising and woudn't have risen much if anything at all. So if you wait till the off season you could likely get Kassian and a Draft pick and likely a higher one like a 3rd rounder for Hodgson, that is if you still want to trade him and you don't want to keep him and promote him to the second line and build a line around him. That is why I think the Hodgson trade is a terrible trade, at least at the time they made it.


----------



## neven

The way io see it is no one person ets the blame. The canucks were in a slump, due to their own doing, not because daniel was injured. The coaching, defense, and mostly offense dropped the ball, the goalies while the easiest to blame, did well. The kassian trade was good in my opinion, but the offense being a no show makes it tough to truly weigh the value of it. The canucks do not need to be a bigger touher team, they just need to be consistent and the coach needs to bench those who don't show up with their head in the game. We got a well rounded team and we can play well, someone just needs to light to fire under the players asses

Sent from my SGH-T589R using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Foxtail

I want to know what happened to all the hitting... Last year edler was a force absolutely crushing everything that moved, he was the biggest disappointment to me this playoffs. Last years playoffs the canucks outhit every team they played every game except 2 I believe. I think they were trying to do as little as possible to get by L.A. Without getting injured, thinking thats what they learned from last year, but they missed the mark.

Sent from my SGH-T959D using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hp10BII

I think a telltale sign of the way the teams are winning are the teams moving on to the next round. Whose out? Red Wings, Blackhawks, Sharks, Canucks from our conference, Penguins from the other. The so called "skilled" teams. Whose moving on? Defensive oriented, big bodied, tough in your face teams with good goaltending (well except the Flyers). Not exciting hockey, but they'll wear you down and you can form a competitive team without cap problems.


----------



## Insane in the Fish brain

HA HA HA Bruins what a bunch of false hope. Better next year suckers. Can't believe Washington beat them. Good job Ovie. GO CANUCKS GO


----------



## effox

Haven't heard from Bubba lately, damn... Hope he's okay.


----------



## babbar32

effox said:


> Haven't heard from Bubba lately, damn... Hope he's okay.


lol........


----------

